# Eye protection question



## deezdrama05 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello all, My question is about laser radiation and the hazard of it to your eyes. Should I wear eye protection when doing mods on a 30mw laser or while doing meter tests? I have never looked anywhere close to the beam but it seams like when the laser dot is on an object close to me and im messing with my laser my eyes hurt after a while.


----------



## senecaripple (Feb 21, 2005)

ditto, my eyes hurt too it needs a couple of days to recoup. still waiting for my goggles from wicked lasers i ordered a couple of weeks ago before i mess with it again


----------



## deezdrama05 (Feb 21, 2005)

how much can I pick a pair up for? how powerful is your laser?


----------



## flashlight (Feb 21, 2005)

I've just ordered a pair of goggles from here but not got them yet so can't tell you how good/bad they are but they seem pretty cheap though.


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 21, 2005)

They are what i've got for now. Picked up a couple of pairs actually. No use having protection for yourself and not your audience. Great for 532nm, no good for red lasers. Can't tell if they are any good for infrared.


----------



## CliffS (Feb 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I've just ordered a pair of goggles from here but not got them yet so can't tell you how good/bad they are but they seem pretty cheap though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I bought a pair of these. They work really well, and its cool to walk around with them on, everything looks so different.
They only block 532. 
My red 99 cent one shines right through, but if i look at the dot from my green pointer, it looks like the smallest little white thing, like the tip of a pen. 
I got them for about 20 shipped to the US, and they came pretty quick.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Feb 21, 2005)

so these red colored goggles work for green lasers?


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 21, 2005)

yes, but not for red.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Feb 21, 2005)

cool ill up some money for a pair when I aint broke untill then ill further to blind myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick2.gif


----------



## Spec (Feb 22, 2005)

I reccomend laser eye protection when dealing with anything greater than class 3a exposure. Yes, if you open a 3a 532nM pointer down to the diode you are far exceeding 3a exposure limits. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I may be paranoid, but I am a paranoid person with 2 good eyes. Its real hard to get a replacement set from what I hear.


----------



## uncleworm (Feb 22, 2005)

How much did you pay for that glasses? 10 pound?
Sorry but i'm not really familliar with ebay.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*uncleworm said:*
How much did you pay for that glasses? 10 pound?
Sorry but i'm not really familliar with ebay. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup that works out to about US$20 before shipping. You have to contact the seller first to check shipping cost to your location. I paid about US$28 for shipping to Singapore (S.E. Asia). You can use VISA or PayPal to pay in the seller's designated currency .


----------



## liteglow (Feb 22, 2005)

The dot from my leadlihgt 30-50mW did hit me in the eye from a reflection of a mirror !
I did then notice a tiny tiny white spot on my eye.
The white spot did stay there for 2-3 days, then it did go away :O

2 days ago i was playing with my laser scanner and my 150mW laser, then suddenly when the scanner was making a tunnel effect (with me inside it) i did get hit by the laser once more time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
And this time the laser was damn bright, almost like somebody did punch you in the fase!
I did notice the day after this tiny white spot on the eye.. today i can still se the small white dot there, but it`s starting to go away and getting smaller now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I indeed ned googles, but the googles are way to expencive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
i will try to take more care in the future... 

the green beam is just soooo sweeeeet.... arhhh..


----------



## CliffS (Feb 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*liteglow said:*
The dot from my leadlihgt 30-50mW did hit me in the eye from a reflection of a mirror !
I did then notice a tiny tiny white spot on my eye.
The white spot did stay there for 2-3 days, then it did go away :O

2 days ago i was playing with my laser scanner and my 150mW laser, then suddenly when the scanner was making a tunnel effect (with me inside it) i did get hit by the laser once more time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
And this time the laser was damn bright, almost like somebody did punch you in the fase!
I did notice the day after this tiny white spot on the eye.. today i can still se the small white dot there, but it`s starting to go away and getting smaller now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I indeed ned googles, but the googles are way to expencive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
i will try to take more care in the future... 

the green beam is just soooo sweeeeet.... arhhh.. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Get the ebay ones if you're doing green lasers, the one linked there. Especially if you're seeing white dots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif. Anything has to be better then nothing!


----------



## Bengal (Feb 22, 2005)

Sears is selling some red plastic glasses with a laser level .$14.95
prob good for green block only. 
They are selling it as a "laser enhancer"
if anyone experiments with these i would like to know the results.


----------



## K-T (Feb 23, 2005)

Could it be that "laser enhanced" has nothing to do with protecting you from ceratain laser rays but more with some fancy production process?

I suggest to only buy quality googles from well known sources, your health and eye sight should be worth that money! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Feb 23, 2005)

laser enhancer makes me feel like the beam will actually do more damage to my eyes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## 14C (Feb 23, 2005)

The only thing those Sears goggles do is enhance the beam visibility by color contrast. They will provide no eye protection for any color laser.

As K-T says above buy the best quality goggles you can find. And make sure they are rated at the proper wavelength(s). Especially if you are using higher power units of any color. Goggles may be expensive but eyesight is priceless.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*liteglow said:*
The dot from my leadlihgt 30-50mW did hit me in the eye from a reflection of a mirror !
I did then notice a tiny tiny white spot on my eye.
The white spot did stay there for 2-3 days, then it did go away :O

2 days ago i was playing with my laser scanner and my 150mW laser, then suddenly when the scanner was making a tunnel effect (with me inside it) i did get hit by the laser once more time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
And this time the laser was damn bright, almost like somebody did punch you in the fase!
I did notice the day after this tiny white spot on the eye.. today i can still se the small white dot there, but it`s starting to go away and getting smaller now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I indeed ned googles, but the googles are way to expencive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
i will try to take more care in the future... 

the green beam is just soooo sweeeeet.... arhhh.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How much did you pay for your lasers? 
How much do you think your eyes are worth? 
What if you get hit again & the white spots never go away? 
Do you still think goggles are expensive? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## wolfblue (Feb 23, 2005)

Any red plastic or lens material will attenuate green light. Try red cool-Aide. The problem is that green lasers make red light too. These hopped up pointers can have more red in the beam than green. If your playing around inside a dpss its much worse.Better safe than sorry. Royal Army glasses are probably OK for general 532 use. But how are they in IR ? Try your TV remote thru them. The remote is probably about halfway from 808-1064. Does it conrtol the TV normally. Or is it hard to get it to work even point blank.
If you are working on green dpss laser's you need triple coated glasses. They cost alot.Thats one less laser your not gonna buy. But this Forum wont be much fun when you cant make out the text anymore.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*CliffS said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I've just ordered a pair of goggles from here but not got them yet so can't tell you how good/bad they are but they seem pretty cheap though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I bought a pair of these. They work really well, and its cool to walk around with them on, everything looks so different.
They only block 532. 
My red 99 cent one shines right through, but if i look at the dot from my green pointer, it looks like the smallest little white thing, like the tip of a pen. 
I got them for about 20 shipped to the US, and they came pretty quick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i just won a bid from them for a pair of these laser goggles, and paypaled them. are they reliable? i never got any correspondance from them. only from ebay and paypal. should i have atleast waited for some correspondance from this british firm before i submitted my $$$?


----------



## flashlight (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*senecaripple said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CliffS said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I've just ordered a pair of goggles from here but not got them yet so can't tell you how good/bad they are but they seem pretty cheap though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I bought a pair of these. They work really well, and its cool to walk around with them on, everything looks so different.
They only block 532. 
My red 99 cent one shines right through, but if i look at the dot from my green pointer, it looks like the smallest little white thing, like the tip of a pen. 
I got them for about 20 shipped to the US, and they came pretty quick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i just won a bid from them for a pair of these laser goggles, and paypaled them. are they reliable? i never got any correspondance from them. only from ebay and paypal. should i have atleast waited for some correspondance from this british firm before i submitted my $$$? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you check with them about shipping costs out of UK to US first? I think mine arrived yesterday but I wasn't home. Have to wait till Thursday for a second delivery.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 1, 2005)

do they respond to emails? media world auctions has some positive feedback. flashlight did you receive those goggles yet? cliff how long did it take for them to arrive?


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*senecaripple said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*CliffS said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
I've just ordered a pair of goggles from here but not got them yet so can't tell you how good/bad they are but they seem pretty cheap though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I bought a pair of these. They work really well, and its cool to walk around with them on, everything looks so different.
They only block 532. 
My red 99 cent one shines right through, but if i look at the dot from my green pointer, it looks like the smallest little white thing, like the tip of a pen. 
I got them for about 20 shipped to the US, and they came pretty quick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i just won a bid from them for a pair of these laser goggles, and paypaled them. are they reliable? i never got any correspondance from them. only from ebay and paypal. should i have atleast waited for some correspondance from this british firm before i submitted my $$$? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you check with them about shipping costs out of UK to US first? I think mine arrived yesterday but I wasn't home. Have to wait till Thursday for a second delivery. 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, i just submitted the cost from ebay? i wrote to them asking for the cost of shipment. but never heard from them. thus, the worry? how long did it take between submitting the pay and receiving the goods? i hope they arent anything like wicked laser. i'm still waiting for a pair of goggles i ordered from them a month ago. these non us firms scares me. too cavalier and very non communicative.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 1, 2005)

i also fwd a copy of my paypal receipt to them.


----------



## gregw (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought a pair from the same seller a few weeks back. Brand new in case and seal plastic bag. Quick shipping too. Works very well with a green laser. I would estimate that it filters out at least 99+% of the 532nm beam.


----------



## cy (Mar 2, 2005)

getting a 35 mw green laser in soon. want to know a reputable source for good eye protection. 

what model and how much should I be paying?


----------



## DaFiend (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a few pairs from media world auctions (or whatever they are called) UK army surplus goggles. I did ask themn about wavelengths they couldn't specify. I bought them anyway, and tested them. they are great for 532nm, as gregw said. I'd like for someone to test them for infra red though.


----------



## cy (Mar 2, 2005)

how do you test to see if google is filtering out light, if you don't already have a pair of googles? 

Just got thru reading several pages of warnings about possible eye damage using lasers. 

Don't want to take any chances at all..


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 2, 2005)

well, i received an email from them indicating they received my payment, and another that it was shipped or will be. thats good so far. will let you know cy when i get them and how good they are with my phoenix. and thanks for all of your comforting replies. just not used to dealing directly with non us firms. i get immediate responses and confirmations. guess i'm spoiled.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 3, 2005)

OK got mine today on 2nd delivery attempt. 'Buy now' transaction was on 17 Feb & first delivery attempt was on 1 Mar so came pretty fast. I had prompt replies to my emails regarding shipping & their updates were fast too.

Came well packed with corrugated cardboard lining a cardboard box. Case was sealed in plastic bag, 'Made in England' printed on the bottom. Lens cleaning cloth included, instructions & other info printed on the inside of case including 'Laser protection not provided to British standards' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Lenses came in perfect condition, no scratches or uneven coating as far as I can tell. Goggles have ventilation slots on top & bottom to help reduce fogging. Elastic straps a bit thin & flimsy but fit easily & can be adjusted somewhat. Lenses work great when worn, gives a reddish tinge to everything & reduces the bright green laser beam & glare to just a small yellow/orange spot where it is pointed, beam disappears totally.

Overall, gets a AAA+++ feedback from me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gregw (Mar 3, 2005)

Cyril, since you're a photographer, maybe you could do a shot showing the laser pointed directly at the lens with a white card on the otherside to show how much the beam has been filtered. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I would attempt the photo, but I'm not as good as you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Mar 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Cyril, since you're a photographer, maybe you could do a shot showing the laser pointed directly at the lens with a white card on the otherside to show how much the beam has been filtered. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I would attempt the photo, but I'm not as good as you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Erm, but I only have one pair of goggles... but maybe I'll try later...

Edit - OK just tried shining my 36.3mw green laser at the goggles (in a flourescent lit room at night) against a white card but no visible beam passed thru' the lenses & it was totally reflected. So I don't think a photo is needed to illustrate that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 3, 2005)

what a sad state of affair, i ordered a pair of goggles from wicked lasers back on feb 7. they could've told me they were out of stock, but no they just took my $$$$jeers, i just won a bid from ebay for these british goggles this week, submitted my $$$$, $50.00 cheaper. and though wicked told me they will be receiving these goggles this week. it's still no excuse for offering me these goggles they had no intention of sending me till the pigs fly or when the phoenix rises from the ashes. i tell you. i ordered a pair of phoenixes. then realizing i needed a pair of goggles. i thought i would order the goggles from them. big mistake! never again. if i receive these goggles before wicked lasers send me theirs. i will cancel my order from wicked lasers. and post my experience with them in the cheers and jeers, and any other green laser forums. their cavalier attitude does not sit too well with me.


----------



## Sierra_Bill (Mar 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*liteglow said:*
The dot from my leadlihgt 30-50mW did hit me in the eye from a reflection of a mirror !
I did then notice a tiny tiny white spot on my eye.
The white spot did stay there for 2-3 days, then it did go away :O

2 days ago i was playing with my laser scanner and my 150mW laser, then suddenly when the scanner was making a tunnel effect (with me inside it) i did get hit by the laser once more time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
And this time the laser was damn bright, almost like somebody did punch you in the fase!
I did notice the day after this tiny white spot on the eye.. today i can still se the small white dot there, but it`s starting to go away and getting smaller now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I indeed ned googles, but the googles are way to expencive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
i will try to take more care in the future... 

the green beam is just soooo sweeeeet.... arhhh.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your brain is filtering out the damage from the images it receives... for now. You have no idea how much damage you have actually caused to your retina so far. With more retina damage due to future accidents, you will suddenly find that your brain can no longer compensate and your vision will be impaired for life.

You still have time to choose good eyesight for life, or impaired eyesight for life. It's your choice. Please choose wisely.

Bill D.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone I found some uk military laser goggles on ebay selling for really cheap and theres alot of them - any info on these???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26261&item=3879494743&rd=1


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*deezdrama05 said:*
Hey everyone I found some uk military laser goggles on ebay selling for really cheap and theres alot of them - any info on these???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26261&item=3879494743&rd=1 

[/ QUOTE ]

just ordered one this week. hopefully it will arrive soon. still waiting for my other one i ordered for $70.00 from wicked lasers last month. i guess there still celebrating the chinese new year. has anybody received anything from wicked lasers in the last 4 weeks?


----------



## gregw (Mar 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*deezdrama05 said:*
Hey everyone I found some uk military laser goggles on ebay selling for really cheap and theres alot of them - any info on these???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26261&item=3879494743&rd=1 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the same one that DaFiend, Flashlight and myself bought. As Flashlight said, you can't see any beam from the other side. For me, putting my 40.6mw 532nm within one inch of the lens and a white card on the other side of the lens, there isn't ANY green dot to be seen on the white card. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif This show that it's basically filtered out almost all the 532nm beam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif When wearing it, my 40.6mw goes from blindingly bright against a white wall, to just a small dot on the wall.


----------



## bootleg2go (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi senecaripple,
I checked the Ebay auction out, but there was no link to the spec on these goggles or the wavelengths they block. I'm not sure they are effective at blocking 532nm as they looked more like they were reflecting the red wavelengths. Does anyone have more info on these?

Jack


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 5, 2005)

well, the way i see it, if these current owners are not blind yet, and they're not experiencing any visual loss or pain. they may work. but unless they visit an optomologist, we'll never know how really effective they are. until i get me a pair i'm not messing around with my laser.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Mar 6, 2005)

I emailed and asked for the wavelength blocked on these keep u posted


----------



## DaFiend (Mar 6, 2005)

they won't supply it, i've asked many times, you end up with an answer like " errr, they are broad spectrum.... we don't know....."


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 13, 2005)

Please pay attention to Sierra. He knows what he's talking about.

I used to play with lasers a long time ago. I had some of the very first solid state red ones. I lined up the lenses by looking down the tube. I thought they could not do any harm, since they were just fancy LEDs. They were much less than a miliwatt, I'm sure. I realized later that I had burned a couple spots on my retinas.

Most of the time I don't notice the dead spots in my vision. They are really small. It's like having a couple of extra spots where the optic nerve connects. It's irritating that that I have to shift my focus around to see things that are close up. Reading glasses help, as they make everything a bit bigger.

Please, pay attention to Sierra. 

Daniel.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 13, 2005)

just received those british army goggles. they sure do work with my phoenix. i was holing out playing with mthem till i received a pair first. so, now i have nerve damage on my middle finger frm pressing the button. i ordered another pair. oh, i got some dead spots, but they're just above ocular bones.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey senecaripple- I was interested in getting those goggles, how much where they - total- to get shipped to us???


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 14, 2005)

i got on ebay and placed bids no more than 7.5 euro, and 6.5 euro today. about $24.00 and $23.00 respectively. ebay will convert it for you. dont bid more than 7.5. just keep trying.they're chintzy, but they work.


----------



## deezdrama05 (Mar 14, 2005)

how much for shipping to us?


----------



## biscuitbarrel (Sep 18, 2006)

*New user safety questions*

I'm a new user here and I'm about to purchase a green laser to mount on an air gun. I have some questions about safety equipment. The laser I'm looking at has a wavelength of 532nm and an output of 5mW.

1. What kind of protection, if any, do I need for this type of laser?

2. Do they make goggles that are also impact resistant, i.e. like safety glasses for shooting?

3. Is there a danger from general exposure to the laser, or just in the unfortunate event of having one shined in your eye?

I saw some safety glasses made by Uvex that said they can be used for industrial / scientific applications including lasers, but did not specify any certain types of lasers.

Thanks!


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

If you stick with 5mw or less, you should be ok as long as you use common sense. At that power rating the laser should pose no real threat if the exposure is minimal, as the blink reflex will kick in before damage occurs. That is not to say you could point it to your "opponent's" eyes on purpose either, that'd be unethical and reckless on your part.

As for goggles, I don't know of any that could be used for a "gunfight". Also, they'd be hindering your sight as they're tinted red and will turn everything a strange color (I don't know how cammuflage will look like through one of these ). Also, the coatings on the glasses are delicate and could scratch easily.

Don't use more than 5mw . It will put you and everyone else in danger, and will give your position away to the enemy very easily.


----------



## livetofall (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

I thought 5mw could cause damage if directly to eye. Who wants to bet money this thread gets closed or dissapears?

Bisquitbarrel, for your interest and safety, Keissling has compiled the sticky threads into a thread titled threads of interest to save space on front page
one included is on eye safety and protection..here it is:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/76267

Vision is irreplaceable, there is no cure for laser damage, its not even worth the gamble. I could see attaching this on a gun for killing troubling groundsquirrels. but not something for team gaming.


----------



## biscuitbarrel (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

Thanks everyone for your help. I don't play on teams, just target shooting, but I'm still worried about accidents and reflections. What about a 20mw laser? Is it still "harmless"?


----------



## ajohnson (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

anything over 5mw is NOT "harmless".


----------



## wells05 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

If it is going to be used JUST for non-living target shooting, you MIGHT be ok. I really wouldn't recommend it though - as you said refections can occur no matter how careful you are. If you are of a curious nature as most of us here are, you'll end up using the laser for other things. A 20 mW greenie will look pretty cool in dark places and at night. By asking if there are goggles with ballistic properties, I assume that you wear protetive goggles when shooting anyway. Would you take a chance shooting w/o protection? If not, why you would you go with out when using a laser? 

I have seen some goggles/glasses on eBay that claim to be Military issue and have laser and impact protection. I emailed one seller asking about the 532nm wavelength. He stated that the manual DID NOT specifically say protection from the 532nm wavelength, but it did say "green" laser protection. He stated that he would look into it more if I wanted him to. I did not follow up though, as I picked up a pair of DeWalt red laser enhancer glasses (blocks all non-red wavelengths - works almost too well) off ebay for $6. Might be worth looking into though as if it does offer protection, it would cover your needs. Just make sure and do your homework before buying, as I don't know any more than I stated - they could be junk. I think the pair I was looking at sold for around $20 shipped.


----------



## stump (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

While an air gun lacks the recoil of a real gun, it does jar anything mounted to it. It is my understanding that the green lasers aren't very shock-resistant. I'd hate to see you damage it.


----------



## biscuitbarrel (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*



wells05 said:


> I picked up a pair of DeWalt red laser enhancer glasses (blocks all non-red wavelengths - works almost too well) off ebay for $6. Might be worth looking into though as if it does offer protection, it would cover your needs.



That's interesting. I have some red lasers but none of them are visible n sunlight. Have you used the Dewalt glasses outdoors? I'm wondering if they might help with the lasers I have now, but at the sametime they might be a little "too red".

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## wells05 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

Let me rephrase what I meant to say. I didn't follow up with the Military Style glasses because I bought the DeWalts. I don't think the Dewalts would offer much impact resistance (they are thick plastic, so maybe a little). But they make EVERYTHING red. I can see my laser level's red beam somewhat better with them, but I wouldn't want to have to concentrate on something like shooting with them on.

What I meant to say was you might want to look into the military issue glasses on eBay or military surplus stores, if they acually protect for the 532 nm wavelength. But like I said, a bit a research is required if considering them.


----------



## biscuitbarrel (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

I think I found the military goggles you were looking at on eBay. The wording is vague, so I looked on the manufacturers site. I believe the goggles are not laser proof, and the laser protective version is optional. It is green colored, versus being protection against green lasers. I'll keep poking and let you all know what I find out.


----------



## wells05 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

I just looked as well. I can't seem to find the type I was looking at a while back. They looked like the old school Gargoyles, remember "The Terminator." I think the lenses were redish/amber. I'll look around some more as well. These are a few models currently on eBay. They say they have laser protection, blocking 85% of all light, but none have much tint, or say anything aout green lasers. Most green laser goggles at least have somewhat of a red tint to them. I doubt that they would give much if any 532nm protection. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MILITARY-GI-TACTICAL-EYEWEAR-w-2-BALLISTIC-LENSES_W0QQitemZ220026892740QQihZ012QQcategoryZ36071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MILITARY-ISSUE-GI-EYE-GOGGLES-w-2-BALLISTIC-LENS-NIB_W0QQitemZ220026892908QQihZ012QQcategoryZ36071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tactical-Gentex-goggles-EPS-21_W0QQitemZ250029908767QQihZ015QQcategoryZ36071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT:

I just found this:
http://www.ubid.com/GENTEX_US_Army_Ballistic_Sunglasses_kit/a601680999.html

It has ended, but it states that green laser protection lenses are optional for $15.00 more.

Second Edit:
http://www.gentexcorp.com/default.aspx?pageid=339
The lens is green, and only protects from IR, so scratch the above edit. A few of the other military goggles I found only offer protection from IR as well. 
http://www.alpinesurvival.com/military-helmets_bullet-proof-police-helmets.html Scroll down, 2nd to the bottom:

*Defense and Aerospace Group manufactures and supplies glacier military goggles for ECW applications and military goggles for ballistic protection and laser eye protection** applications. Both goggles share the common durable impact resistant frame that provides excellent ventilation with anti-fog properties.*​​*We produce a ballistic and laser protection military goggle (BLPS) that provides ballistic protection up to 800ft/sec as well as laser eye protection in the IR range of 800-1070nm. The goggle meets or exceeds V50 impact rating of 727 FPS, .22caliber and provides and excellent IR protection against most types of lasers encountered in the combat field.
*​</FONT></FONT>*Ballistic protection to the equivalent of a .22 caliber exceeding V50 727 FPS*​ 

I think this idea is fruitless, as it looks like the only laser protection available is for IR. Probably need to look elsewhere. Sorry!


----------



## biscuitbarrel (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

OK, the impact resistant option is out.

What do you guys reccomend just for general laser use? I may buy one of the "Leadlight" lasers mentioned on this board just to play with.


----------



## wells05 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

Wicked lasers has a good pair for $68 shipped. They are specificly made for green laser protection.

If you want to go cheaper, the tool kings/DeWalt red laser enhancers seem to work ok. They are not specifically made for green laser protection, but they seem to work. My DeWalt's block almost too much, as I can just see a faint dot. 

I don't think any of the glasses block IR, FYI.


----------



## livetofall (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: New user safety questions*

wicked lasers only protect 532..I allready got a response from a email weeks ago. Spectronika has failed to email me back to YAG (532,808,1064) goggles after corrspondence. I was hoping to distribute for USA those specificly.


----------



## jbviau (Feb 10, 2007)

*Cheap and/or custom eye protection for green lasers?*

My apologies if this is a naive question--I'm a new green laser owner. My astronomy-grade Atlasnova is scary bright (rated at 36.1), and I don't want to injure myself!

I've read about the Wicked Laser goggles (too expensive IMO at $49 + shipping) and also the Barr & Stroud goggles (not on eBay currently) and Tool King goggles (cheap but not designed for protection as far as I can tell). 

Are there others I should consider? I can't believe that you really need to spend this much to protect your eyes properly. Is there some way to make your own eye protection? Those 3-D glasses with red cellophane "lenses" come to mind... :laughing: Seriously though, any ideas?

One other issue: I recently saw a pair of amber Laservision goggles on eBay for around $6 that were listed as protecting against 515nm. Is that close enough to 532nm to get some benefit (if not full protection)?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Cheap and/or custom eye protection for green lasers?*

jbviau ... welcome to CPF. 

No, it is not a naive question. It is a very important question.
Which is why there have been a bunch of threads about eye protection here lately and in the past.
You can look at the sticky threads in the laser forum and do a search on the subject with the usual search methods and you will find plenty of threads that will satisfy your needs and that you can post in with some further questions.
There is even a group buy going on in the gb forum for protective eyewear.

So ... all these words to say "Hello, welcome, but thread closed" 

bernhard


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Cheap and/or custom eye protection for green lasers?*

Just in case you are a newbie to bulletin boards: it is better to use existing threads on topics than to create new ones to consolidate the available info and to avoid that the knowledgeable users have to type the same answers over and over again ... and to make searches easier.

Every now and then we can use a new thread on the subject t oreplace the older ones .. but not now.

bernhard


----------



## jjmarells (Feb 27, 2014)

*laser eye protection*

Wjhat color eye protection goggles does one need for greenlasers? Are any of the eye protection goggles that I see on Amazon any good? Thanks


----------



## inetdog (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: laser eye protection*



jjmarells said:


> Wjhat color eye protection goggles does one need for greenlasers? Are any of the eye protection goggles that I see on Amazon any good? Thanks



Basically you will use a lens that very selectively blocks green at the frequency you are working with OR you completely block a wide band of green frequencies.
For the latter, you would still transmit the red end and blue/violet end of the spectrum.
Looking at a white light or card through that I suppose you would say it looks purple. But not necessarily that pronounced.


----------



## Eidetic (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: laser eye protection*

The best way to protect yourself and others with lasers is to *control the beam*. Know what's at where it terminates. Know what might cross its path. Don't let anybody put anything into your beam, ever. Don't let anybody else control your laser. 

An operator wearing goggles puts everyone else at risk unless they're all wearing goggles too. Wear goggles when you're burning things, so you can stare comfortably at the spot you're working. Wear goggles when you must work with the beam at full power and need to stare at the spot. 

Goggles with OD1 at the proper wavelength makes a 50mW laser safe for a direct hit, which will never happen. OD2 makes it safe to use beams up to 1W, again assuming the proper control of the beam path to negate the chance of a direct hit. Both of those densities are lower than usually recommended, but are the best choice when you need to work with the light.

Don't use sunglasses or other broadband filters instead of proper laser goggles. They open the pupil of your eyes making it easier for a beam to get in. They don't attenuate very much, and don't protect around the edges. Get used goggles on Ebay.


----------

